# Learning to Drive



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am 22 and I have never driven a car. I really have no idea how to go about operating a car. I don't even know which pedal is the gas and which is the brake. This needs to change ASAP. I live in Los Angeles and not driving makes life 10 times harder than it could be. So this summer, my goal is to at the very least, FINALLY GET MY LICENSE.

There's a few reasons why I never learned: I don't have access to a car. I don't know anyone who could teach me (at least no one I feel comfortable asking). I have to save up and buy a car/pay for the insurance all on my own; my parents can't afford to help. And now all these years have gone by where I could have been driving but haven't because it all seems so daunting. I essentially have to make all of these things come together on my own. I don't even have a job :afr

So I think the best thing to do is to break this goal down into logical steps:

1. Take and pass my permit test by 6/24
2. Pay for driving classes or possibly convince someone to teach me (the former seems more likely and unfortunately expensive)
3. Feel comfortable with driving, at the very least on small streets, by 7/31
4. Take the license test and pass by 8/31!!!!

And I guess worrying about obtaining a car can come after that. Hopefully I'll have a steady job of some sort by then.

I already set up a DMV appointment to take the permit test this Wednesday. In the event that I don't pass, I'm giving myself until the 24th to retake and pass it.

Feeling positive. This will totally change my life if it all goes as planned.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope all goes well for you! And good luck on the tests! I bet you'll do fine :yes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hooray! Knowing how to drive is pretty much a necessity in LA, it's true.

Taking lessons with an instructor is super useful and you should totally do that (they teach exactly to the driving test, which is handy), but the lessons alone are not going to give you enough time to practice. Gaining access to another car for practice is going to be important. I don't mean to volunteer anyone, but I bet if you asked nicely you might be able to convince another LA-based SAS-person to help you get some driving time.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I learned in an empty parking lot! Didn't study for my exam and failed the first time by 1 question. My advice is study the booklet and read the question carefully because some might be tricky or at least I though so. :teeth


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

I am doing the exact same thing!

It will change my life.

These videos are useful






Pm me if you would like to help each other.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sam1911 said:


> I learned in an empty parking lot!


Me too. Though I had the challenge of doing so in a 1987 Ford F-150 with a stick shift.

Not only was it a manual, but had the most horrific clutch I've ever had the misfortune to encounter. Even the cheapest Toyota has a clutch that smoothly engages. Evidently Ford selected engineers who graduated at the bottom of their class to randomly slap together low-quality parts back in that era. Even those used to driving a stick would stall it till getting used to a clutch that goes from entirely disengaged to fully engaged in about an inch, making smooth starts the ultimate challenge.

I wondered how people could drive when it was so hard. Then I met an automatic and question answered. Pretty easy when all you have is a "Go" pedal and a "Stop" pedal.

For the OP, "Go" is the one to your right, "Stop" is the one in the middle. You can, and should, use only your right foot for both of them.

Good luck. Remember the things we worry about are rarely the things that turn out to be actual problems.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Sam1911 said:


> I learned in an empty parking lot!


This is the best possible way to learn, yeah.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Driving is really easy, practice in places where there is no traffic at first.


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

Just got back from the DMV. I PASSED YAYYAYY! Feeling great.



papaSmurf said:


> Taking lessons with an instructor is super useful and you should totally do that (they teach exactly to the driving test, which is handy), but the lessons alone are not going to give you enough time to practice.


Good point. I think I'll take a few lessons with an instructor to learn the basics. And _then_ work on convincing someone to help me out with extra practice, so then they'll know I have some idea what I'm doing and have had some professional guidance.

Thanks everyone. Meeting goals is the best feeling. :yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Someone told me "you won't know yourself" when I was doing my test. 

It was true.


Good luck on your goals!


----------



## Zephton (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm so with you! I live in Los Angeles too but since I'm still in high school my parents can drive me around. I need to get my license soon though! I've taken the permit test two times and failed both of them... I hope next week to take it again after a LOT more studying and pass. Contrats to you for passing, I'll think of you when I (hopefully) pass mine next week!


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

That's awesome you passed. I don't know how to drive either. I've been trying to get my mother to teach me as that is really the only person I have, but she just won't. She thinks I am going to steal her car if I learn to drive. Ridiculous.
I even printed the booklet...80 sheets and one ink cartridge...cause she wouldn't take me to get one.

I'm glad you got your first step down. If you go to a driver's ed, do you not automatically get your license?? That's how it is here in Kansas. 

Makes me want to get on your timeline so I don't feel like I'm doing this alone.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am so proud of you for doing this! It is really hard to take those steps and I think it is great you are taking your life into your own hands and getting something done!

I am in the same position as you, I start college this fall and I need to be able to drive myself to and from school. I took the test once and have already failed so I am going to retake it, wish me luck!

Also, you are very lucky your DMV takes appointments, my local DMV does not take appointments for the written test and I get to wait for a long period of time, fun right?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Good luck! I'm the same age as you and am learning too, I have my practical test next week but have been learning for a few months. I used to be terrified and now I'm alot more confident so I'm sure you will be with practice too. It is scary to start something like this so it's good to feel positive cos you're taking control over a daunting situation. Let us know how it's going .


----------



## nickcorona (Oct 17, 2010)

You're lucky it's so easy to attain a license there. Here, in Canada, it's not so easy. It's a very long and hard process.

I'm proud of you for getting your permit though! And I like how your goals are specific and time-oriented, good work!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm 28 and I've never been behind the wheel either.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on the permit!

I can drive, but I don't have a car, and I don't mind not being able to drive _because_ I live in Los Angeles and I wouldn't want to drive here anyway.


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

I have a license and can drive but, were it available, would prefer public transportation.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Good luck with your goal.
I learned but was too anxious to take the road test.
Need more confidence.
I'm in the same boat essentially though.
I hope things are going well


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I know how you feel I'm in the same boat, I never learned how to drive b/c I have a muscular condition & in order to drive I needed a note from my doctor saying I could drive. Well over a year ago now I got my permit, & I can't find anyone who will take me driving. My cousin took me out on some country roads near where I live, however I have no real expierence on busy streets. So like you I have to look into taking driving classes which you're right is very expensive, but I'm going to do whatever it takes to accomplisah my goal & I hope you do the same. Good luck.


----------

